# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Космическая тематика

## Д.Срибный

Случайным образом образовалась у меня небольшая подборка по космической теме. 
В принципе, большую часть готов поменять на знаки авиационной тематики.

----------


## А.Мельников

Дима, создай ещё раздел в галерее по значкам космической тематики. У меня тоже несколько штук есть. Могу выложить.

----------


## Йиржи

Izvinaius za latinizu.
Krasivyj nabor kosmiceskikh znakov  :Wink:  Pozhaluista po aviazionnoi tematike VVS KA u Vas iest cto to na obmen? Nuzhen tolko Sowetskij Sojuz, ili mogut byt i drugije gosudarstva? Kakoi period Vas interessuiet? Spasibo za otvet.

----------


## гражданский

Д.Срибный если есть возможность покажте нагрудный знак (медаль??)5 ую в первом ряду

----------


## Owl

Вот такую (медальку) дали при увольнении в 1987 году из рядов ВС.  :Smile:

----------

